# Need hauling from North Dakota to Central Texas



## randcbarker (Jul 29, 2011)

Need hay hauled from North Dakota to Texas, please email response [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## glens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey folks if you get a response, I would be glad to help with shipping cost if I could get some of the hay. Dry in Fayette County Texas.

Glen


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

i might have some hay for sale in iowa here 
maybe can get a few hudred bales lined up if somone can figure out the logistics in shipping it


----------



## randcbarker (Jul 29, 2011)

glens said:


> Hey folks if you get a response, I would be glad to help with shipping cost if I could get some of the hay. Dry in Fayette County Texas.
> 
> Glen


If I can ever get a truck lined up I might be able to sell a little to you. We really need all of it and as of now, I haven't got one load yet. I don't know how this shipping is going to cost. What are your needs, and what are you feeding.
Cheryl


----------



## orthco (Sep 26, 2011)

randcbarker said:


> Need hay hauled from North Dakota to Texas, please email response [email protected]
> Thanks!


Have you tried looking on Ace Hauling website if they cover your location. I think they have wide range of serving location.


----------

